# Wanted tree lounge stand



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

Looking to buy tree lounge tree stand and Grand Rapids area


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I might know someone with one, he wanted to sell it last year . I will check and see if he still has it . I will post tomorrow.


----------



## flagchaser (Nov 23, 2013)

Ive got two.one needs a new seat.willing to part with that one. Its the older square tube .


----------



## williewater99 (Sep 8, 2000)

Pigeon, clear your PM box.


----------



## flagchaser (Nov 23, 2013)

How?


----------



## flagchaser (Nov 23, 2013)

Best as i can tell its empty


----------



## Rubenwest (Mar 8, 2011)

Just saw one listed near Saginaw on Craigslist.

http://saginaw.craigslist.org/spo/4618488516.html


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/spo/4609775656.html


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

flagchaser said:


> Best as i can tell its empty


Did you check your "sent message" area also ? 35 total messages can be stored. 
A couple of times in the past others have had the same problem and they had not clicked on the down arrow by the "Inbox (2 messages)".

L & O


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

It's empty y can't I get messg?


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

...


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

...


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

Bumb


----------

